# calculate ink usage



## fendsmu (Feb 9, 2011)

how to calculate ink usage, when in a white shirt (no white ink) and in the dark shirt (use white ink) at a3 and a4 size.. print full block..
so I can calculate the cost of printing a T-shirt..


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

most Rip programs have a calculator so you can estimate the cost of print.. you can do this w/o printing a shirt. 

Plus, add in pretreatment costs ..


----------



## fendsmu (Feb 9, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> most Rip programs have a calculator so you can estimate the cost of print.. you can do this w/o printing a shirt.
> 
> Plus, add in pretreatment costs ..


I use acrorip, but to my knowledge there is no calculator inside this program..


----------



## fendsmu (Feb 9, 2011)

fendsmu said:


> I use acrorip, but to my knowledge there is no calculator inside this program..


according to your experience, how the use of ink for a3 and a4 size in dark shirt, + pretreatment.. thnx.. =)


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I should be a little more clear ..not so much a calculator but when the job is ripped to the printer an ink usage should appear - white and CMYK (this would be based on what you are spending on ink-separate location for this number) its suppose to calculate based on those prices. 

you would need to RIP both sizes and sides to get an accurate number. 

I wouldn't be able to give you my pricing because its based on my ink prices. what kind of printer??


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I couldn't find much about your RIP software but there is was forum member on here that was trying to sell it awhile back..not sure if this is the same as yours but in the description he states that there is a ink percentage management.. you maybe able to PM (private message) him and he can try and help. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-classifieds/t138515.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/renbis.html


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Ink usage indicator is similar as MPG on car. All softare writer did their best for accurate number to show but it is not 100%.
When you buy the car MPG is 13mile/gal but do you really have that?
But it is good to know, Right?
As Fatcat said in other thread same design same size by different people will not be same usage of ink.
Same car same distance different driver will not use same gas.
Make sense?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Wasatch has a good ink calculator.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

PositiveDave said:


> Wasatch has a good ink calculator.


Tell me one software does not have good ink calculator. If you do all cannon will starting to fire each other. Hold your gun.
FatKat is 100% right. 
Does your wife gets more MPG than you on your car?
or you do? Don't tell me it is same. Unless parked all day.
Who breaks often? You or her? Probably you stop more than your wife because you have to check TSF on your iPhone while you drive. haha
Whoever drives your car software in your car is same one.
Nice day for golfing. Have a nice day!!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

allamerican said:


> Tell me one software does not have good ink calculator. If you do all cannon will starting to fire each other. Hold your gun.
> FatKat is 100% right.
> Does your wife gets more MPG than you on your car?
> or you do? Don't tell me it is same. Unless parked all day.
> ...


I'm sure that they do, it isn't rocket science.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

So when we can see yours? Justin C is so busy between shows and trying to increase production. 
Justin W will be in Orland and schedule to have meeting with us. Does he have your virsion yet? He seems very busy too.
We need NDA before anyhing, right? I have to be ready for hit the balls. bye


----------



## fendsmu (Feb 9, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> I should be a little more clear ..not so much a calculator but when the job is ripped to the printer an ink usage should appear - white and CMYK (this would be based on what you are spending on ink-separate location for this number) its suppose to calculate based on those prices.
> 
> you would need to RIP both sizes and sides to get an accurate number.
> 
> I wouldn't be able to give you my pricing because its based on my ink prices. what kind of printer??


I just bought Epson R230 modifications, modifications for DTG printer, I am a newbie, so I want to know the cost or how many liters it takes to print, as indeed it all seems to depend on its use, I print to a CMYK color twice, for white ink i print more than two times, once I print the white ink to ten times!, and the result is still not good, a lot of time taken to print one shirt, according to my supplier, I have used white ink made in Taiwan, he said his white ink does not make printer head clogged, but after I use the results are not good, he said DuPont ink also makes the printer head clogged, is this true?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

fendsmu said:


> I have used white ink made in Taiwan, he said his white ink does not make printer head clogged, but after I use the results are not good, he said DuPont ink also makes the printer head clogged, is this true?


I always here this about bottled ink. "Our ink does not clog if you shake it every day".

The only thing that has solved my white ink clogging was using the Belquette bags. White is always very bright.


----------



## fendsmu (Feb 9, 2011)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> I always here this about bottled ink. "Our ink does not clog if you shake it every day".
> 
> The only thing that has solved my white ink clogging was using the Belquette bags. White is always very bright.


The belquette bag, what is that?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Belquette filters and degasses the ink. If you read the forum you will notice that after the first few people moved to their solution many others followed and had excellent results. Because of this, many other companies are also trying to come up with a bag solution.

Belquette also sells Dupont Ink and is very transparent about that, so you never have to worry about what you are getting.
IMO, they were first to market and best in market.

PrintsRite Bagged Ink System for Digital Direct-to-Garment Printers


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

fendsmu said:


> The belquette bag, what is that?


Where are you located??


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

The R230 only has 6 colors, so you have 2 channels for white? This is going to be tough to get good white ink coverage.


----------



## fendsmu (Feb 9, 2011)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> Belquette filters and degasses the ink. If you read the forum you will notice that after the first few people moved to their solution many others followed and had excellent results. Because of this, many other companies are also trying to come up with a bag solution.
> 
> Belquette also sells Dupont Ink and is very transparent about that, so you never have to worry about what you are getting.
> IMO, they were first to market and best in market.
> ...


whether the bag compatible with the R230 printer? how do I install? very interesting!


----------



## fendsmu (Feb 9, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> Where are you located??


wow, good pic.. i'm from indonesia.. =)


----------



## fendsmu (Feb 9, 2011)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> The R230 only has 6 colors, so you have 2 channels for white? This is going to be tough to get good white ink coverage.


i think u'r right, must be 4 channels for white so the result is good.. maybe r1900 is good enough?


----------



## fendsmu (Feb 9, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> Where are you located??


hmm.. if it's good, i want to import this ink.. can u put another pic, especially systems that connect to the print head, so I have visualization for this system.. Tq..


----------



## stunningtees (Dec 28, 2011)

fendsmu said:


> I use acrorip, but to my knowledge there is no calculator inside this program..


Hi,
What is the official website for the software acrorip , I searched the web but all I get is link to trade pages

Since you use acrorip, please guide from where to get this software


stunningtees


----------

